# TV-Karte welche?



## Spacemonkey (22. September 2003)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit eine TV-Karte zuzulegen, ich weiß nur noch nicht welche.
Ich bräuchte eine DVB, also für ne Sat-Schüssel. Dann sollte sie Digital sein und Stereo-Ton haben. Ich habe von Haupauge die Nova-s gefunden für 94€, kennt jemand diese Karte und weiß ob sie gut ist?
Oder hat jemand ein paar gute Links zu diesem Thema?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Olli-Web (28. September 2003)

*Pinnacle*

Hallo,
ich kann dir auf jeden Fall Karten vom Hersteller Pinnacle empfehlen
Gruß
Olli


----------



## redbuttler (3. Dezember 2003)

schau doch bei http://www.guenstiger.de. Die haben glaub ich auch TV-Karten.
Übrigens: Hab mir auch letztens eine von Pinnacle gekauft.
Sind sehr zuverlässig und vorallem preiswert.;-)


----------

